# Show us yer chest!...



## JustBen (29 Oct 2013)

.... Tool chest that is.

I need to organise my workshop as it's becoming an unruly mess but I'm struggling for storage ideas.

Ideally i would like a chest where the top could be used as a secondary workbench/assembly bench etc.

Care to share an image of yours?...


----------



## Cheshirechappie (29 Oct 2013)

It may be worth your while investing in a copy of 'The Anarchist's Toolchest' by Christopher Schwarz (APTC or Classic Hand Tools can supply). You may beg to differ with his selection of tools and the reasons for them, but the instructions for building a toolchest are clear and comprehensive, as is the discussion on the reasons for constructing and fitting it out as he does, with plenty of pictures and diagrams. And yes - you can use the top as a sawhorse/lunch seat/assembly bench!


----------



## DTR (29 Oct 2013)

Cheshirechappie":11rirfcs said:


> It may be worth your while investing in a copy of 'The Anarchist's Toolchest' by Christopher Schwarz (APTC or Classic Hand Tools can supply). You may beg to differ with his selection of tools and the reasons for them, but the instructions for building a toolchest are clear and comprehensive, as is the discussion on the reasons for constructing and fitting it out as he does, with plenty of pictures and diagrams. And yes - you can use the top as a sawhorse/lunch seat/assembly bench!



I absolutely agree (hammer)


----------



## Dangermouse (29 Oct 2013)

You will find a wall hanging cabinet will take up much less space than a floor standing chest.


----------



## JustBen (29 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

With me being a 'renter', I need it to be mobile. 
Until I can buy my own home(hopefully soon), i can't hang anything on the wall.


----------



## No skills (29 Oct 2013)

How about the 'Dutch' chest then? no use for working on but certainly portable. Search schwarz's blog for info and pictures.


----------



## Berncarpenter (29 Oct 2013)

How about you look at my box instead




















































Sorry no chests to show i only have these Bern.


----------



## Andy RV (30 Oct 2013)

I've also gone for the anarchists tool chest, it suits me well and keeps the dust of my tools.


----------



## JustBen (30 Oct 2013)

Ah. I think I may have got mixed messages about a 'tool chest'.

This is the kind of thing I was looking for.





I know you lot are a thrifty bunch so was hoping to pinch some cost cutting ideas too.

Birch ply is very expensive, Far East ply is pants and I'm led to believe that mdf wouldn't be strong enough?
I've used softwood before but it has never stayed the same shape, no matter how dry or painted/stained/lacquered it was.


----------



## marcros (30 Oct 2013)

have a look at the Wisa Twin stuff. it is stocked by some Jewson branches, maybe elsewhere too. about half the brice of birch, and pretty good stuff.


----------



## AndyT (31 Oct 2013)

If you want a chest of drawers, the best time was 10-15 years ago when drawing offices were abandoning paper and chucking out plan chests. But keep an eye on eBay and Freecycle - at least one member on this forum got a very superior steel drawered chest that way. Not worth building your own unless you want the practice. 
Kitchen refits could be another good source. Very thrifty!


----------

